
Anything is Possible (in a Startup) - jkopelman
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2010/11/11/anything-is-possible-in-a-startup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thisisgoingtobebig+%28%3A%3AThis+is+going+to+be+BIG%3A%3A%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
edanm
This is great advice - instead of looking for a regular-old job by pushing
resumes, look around for an interesting startup that you would love to work
at, and try and get in to them.

I actually never even considered going to work for a startup. I always wanted
to start my own company, and knew that if that option ever closed, I'd just go
work for Google or some other company. It wasn't until I started reading more
about the startup world that I realized there are literally _hundreds_ of
companies I'd rather work for (not to knock Google of course, I just prefer
smaller companies where I'd have more influence.)

------
space-monkey
I worked for startups right out of school in 99. I've also worked for a
small/midsize company for the last 4 years. Both situations were great, and
very different, learning experiences. I can't speak to the mega-corp option,
but there are definitely non-startup jobs to be had that aren't soul-less.

------
thecombjelly
At least for me, pg's essays do a much better job at advocating working for a
startup, or starting a company. The tone employed by this seems to be less
rational and more sensational.

~~~
delano
Practice makes perfect.

------
forgot_password
The author glosses over the sacrifices that a non-engineer has to make in
order to get employed at a startup. First off, there's the enormous pay cut.
Expect to earn 1/2 of what you'd be earning in another job ASSUMING that you
were able to land a job at a funded startup. Second, what jobs are available
at funded startups for fresh college graduates? Sales, marketing, business
develpment? Sales is a tough gig, and not necessarily an intellectually
inspiring process. There simply aren't that many PAID marketing or business
development jobs at startups for recent college grads, and the competition for
those jobs is fierce.

Being at a startup can be an incredibly rewarding experience. But I hate to
think that students (already idealistic) are getting into a startup without
the proper understanding of what it's like.

------
carterac
It is crazy how perfectly the Matrix script works for this essay. And it's
just so true, do you want the red pill or the blue?

